# Bedknive to reel contact



## Opie (Jul 15, 2018)

How important is the contact on a set of reels. I've got a Toro 3100d with 27" reels that is cutting the grass awesome. Looks good cutting my 419 Bermuda at .750, but I've noticed I have very little if any contact with the bedknive. So I'm sure it isn't cutting paper, like it was when returned from golf shop for grind.

What do you guys do in this situation?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If it's cutting clean, I wouldn't worry about it right now but I would keep an eye on things. I'm a fan of light contact with a relief grind. If you don't have a relief grind and just have a spin grind it may require more contact. If it cuts paper clean it will cut the grass clean.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I don't hear any sound when the reel spins and it cuts paper.


----------



## Opie (Jul 15, 2018)

Pretty sure all I got was a spin grind.


----------



## Opie (Jul 15, 2018)

So how did you get to that point @ABC123 ? Relief grind?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Opie said:


> So how did you get to that point @ABC123 ? Relief grind?


Yeah, sometimes it needs a slight backlap though.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Do you have Dual point adjustments(usually newer mowers) or Single point adujustment(older style) reels? Either way if you tighten each reel adjustment knob one click each...it moves the bedknife something like .001" closer to the reel. Toro actually recommends light contact on reel to bedknife.

What I typically do for back lapping is tighten the bedknife down for good contact and then backlap...then readjust so i have very slight contact and cuts paper well.


----------



## Opie (Jul 15, 2018)

I have a single point adjustment..


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

I've never had contact between the reel and bedknife and can cut paper. John Deere calls for .001-.002" between blade and bedknife. Other manufacturers may be different


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Toro calls for the gap to be the thickness of a sheet of paper.


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

TNTurf said:


> Toro calls for the gap to be the thickness of a sheet of paper.


Which is .002-.004

If you have contact, you're doing it wrong. Get it too close and it'll really sing!


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Opie said:


> I have a single point adjustment..


Please watch @ 6:40mins into this video put out by Toro about contact or no contact.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

MrMeaner said:


> Opie said:
> 
> 
> > I have a single point adjustment..
> ...


That video needs to be pinned in the Toro Greensmaster thread or equipment and @ 6:40 marked. Excellent explanation.


----------

